# Green tree snake turned up for breakfast



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-6-2010
*Source:* The Leader

A HURSTVILLE Grove family got an unwelcome visitor when they found a snake in their lounge room.
Anne Colley and her husband Phillip found the 1.5 metre green tree snake stretched out along the back of their couch when they sat down for breakfast on December 21.

"I thought it was a rubber snake left over from Halloween,'' Mrs Colley said.lw0

"Then my husband waved a broom in front of it and it moved its head.

``I had an adrenalin rush and rang triple-0. They put me on to Hurstville police.

"They have four snake handlers on the databank and couldn't raise any of them. So we got WIRES (NSW Wildlife Information Rescue and Education Service) to come and get it.''

Meanwhile, the snake slithered off into the foliage of an indoor plant, observing the panic.

Mrs Colley's son Jack, 14, did a Google search and thought it was a green tree snake from Queensland.

But WIRES volunteer Wayne Reynolds said it was a harmless type common in Sydney. 

The reptile was then retrieved without drama and released into the wild.

Hurstville Council has put two warning signs at the bottom of Gannons Park after snake sightings in the area where the council has been doing earthworks. One resident reported seeing a two-metre-long red-bellied black snake.

( pic in link)

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jan 9, 2010)

ahahaha they called 000?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 9, 2010)

reptilefan95 said:


> ahahaha they called 000?


that is not a bad thing to do,they would have been directed to their local police station ...better then getting a shovel and killing it now mmmm...

Local police have my number so if someone does ring them about a snake they give them my number ...


----------



## scutatus (Jan 9, 2010)

Well done Wayne!!!

Wayne is a member of the reptile training team at WIRES, he also does a heap of work for whale conservation and is a bloody top bloke. Good on him and all herp rescuers and carers.

Also good on the members of the public for at least calling it in, far too often we are seeing people reach for the shovel instead of the phone. 

Gazza


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 10, 2010)

un welcome visitor,its tree snake. Now a brown snake would have been a welcome visitor,well at least at my house


----------



## herptrader (Jan 10, 2010)

I loved the "Hissy fit" line from the sub editor ;-)


----------

